# 2 new 2016 signees for UGA



## Horns (Mar 24, 2016)

Georgia picked up an OL transfer from Savannah State and a RB from Douglasville


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2016)

Hope this kid from ripville makes the score... Need them big uglies


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Hope this kid from ripville makes the score... Need them big uglies



Emphasis on BIG UGLIES!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Emphasis on BIG UGLIES!



you should walk on


----------



## nickel back (Mar 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you should walk on



Ouch....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you should walk on





nickel back said:


> Ouch....



If I did, I would be the best looking Dawg on the field!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Ouch....



this^^^^, and NB dont lie.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^, and NB dont lie.



Go DAWGS 2015??


----------



## nickel back (Mar 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS 2015??



....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 26, 2016)

Come to think of it 6. Didn't he start the Go Dawg2016 movement?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come to think of it 6. Didn't he start the Go Dawg2016 movement?



yes. Mr NB was the mastermind behind the godog16 movement and getting Kirby Smart to Athens. I have heard rumors among the buckhead elite that he had cmr removed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> buckhead elite


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>



yep. nb is famous in those circles.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 27, 2016)

The RB is 6'1"210 lbs and runs a 4.4 forty time. Had 1900 yds last season but he has classroom work to perform, think he needs 3 A's to make it into UGA. Right now he has 1 A and 2 B+'s, better send ELFI down there to tutor and possibly just take the stinking test for the kid.  We are thin at RB.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2016)

Have no words for this thread now......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Have no words for this thread now......



See how fast I changed the subject..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> The RB is 6'1"210 lbs and runs a 4.4 forty time. Had 1900 yds last season but he has classroom work to perform, think he needs 3 A's to make it into UGA. Right now he has 1 A and 2 B+'s, better send ELFI down there to tutor and possibly just take the stinking test for the kid.  We are thin at RB.



Not worried, a couple of A's shouldn't be hard to get.. Someone just needs to have a conversation with his teachers..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not worried, a couple of A's shouldn't be hard to get.. Someone just needs to have a conversation with his teachers..



give nb time. he will fix it.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> give nb time. he will fix it.



Slayer has this one.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Slayer has this one.....



Yep... Just sent a couple of my guys to talk to this teacher..


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep... Just sent a couple of my guys to talk to this teacher..



I am thinking green handshakes should work.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep... Just sent a couple of my guys to talk to this teacher..



good. gotta keep the godog16 movement intact.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 30, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> , better send ELFI down there to tutor and possibly just take the stinking test for the kid.



No need. I'll just have my foreign buddy hack their computer and "fix" his grades. Know what I mean Vern?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2016)

You got a future in Knoxville or Tuscaloosa Elfiii.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 1, 2016)

Dogs got a commit from a 6-6 270 OL from TN R See, class of 18'.
Welcome aboard Mr Wray.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 2, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Dogs got a commit from a 6-6 270 OL from TN R See, class of 18'.
> Welcome aboard Mr Wray.



Another fine pickup... UT fans in meltdown over a 2018 recruit. Good stuff


----------

